# Gulf Coast Gun Forum



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

If anyone here is a member and could pass on a message for me to that sites moderators I would appreciate it. I signed up a few days ago, can log in, but can not view pics or make posts. Never received the email verification. Username is Adrenaline, Thank you!!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

If you can log in, you should be able to PM the Mod Squad


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

i let matt know.. 
rich


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

reel_crazy said:


> i let matt know..
> rich


Thanks, but still no response and I can;t pm the mods. My phone is listed in my signature if that helps. [email protected]


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

ADRENALINE said:


> Thanks, but still no response and I can;t pm the mods. My phone is listed in my signature if that helps. [email protected]


Sorry for the trouble, you should be able to post now, the system was awaiting your activation.


----------

